# How can my young children start singing in choirs?



## fajfall

Apart from church choirs (we're not religious), I have no idea how children can start singing in choirs. Operas and musicals have young children sing, but again I don't know they get in in the first place.

Any ideas?

At around 4 I'll be putting them in an Orff-style music group where they'll be exposed to singing and instruments. I'm not being a pushy parent- they don't have to do it if they don't like it- but I'd like them to be exposed and have a go.


----------



## Pugg

It started with me on school, we had about two hours music every week, and a few of my classmates went to the local boys choir club who still exists.


----------



## Krummhorn

In grade school (1st thru 6th) we had a 'music period' where a music teacher would have an hour once or twice a week to teach us music ... and singing was also done during that time. 

By the time I got to 7th grade I was in the choir - it was (then) called an 'elective class' of which we were allowed two of each calendar year. Wood shop was my other elective class. Then they figured out that I knew how to play the piano and I became the accompanist all the way through 12th grade school. 

And, you don't have to be "religious" to sing in a church choir. All you really need is a voice and a desire to sing with a group during rehearsals and at the church worship services and gain much experience along the way. 

I was once the senior organist at a Roman Catholic Parish ... I am Lutheran ... didn't matter to the Priest or the choir members at all. We had Methodists, Episcopalian, and one or two Atheists in that choir.


----------



## fajfall

That's interesting Krummhorn, I didn't know atheists can also be in church choirs.

A problem with singing in school is that no lessons or training are given at all. The teacher just asks students to sing something for a few seconds and based on that a decision is made (at least in my school it was).


----------

